# Lampe über 2 Schalter(Taster)



## SAFU (17 April 2008)

Hi ich bin ganz neu in der SPS(Programmierung) also eigentlich mein erstes Projekt

Ich Komme immoment nicht weiter, ich wollte eine Lampe mit 2 schaltern (Tastern) über SPS steuern also so wie eine Wechselschaltung von 2 Seiten ein- oder ausschalten.Leider Funzt das net so vielleicht kann mir einer weiter helfen 

Danke im voraus


----------



## marlob (17 April 2008)

Was hast du denn bis jetzt


----------



## lorenz2512 (17 April 2008)

hallo,
was hast du den für eine steuerrung? gib mal stromstossrelais oben in der suche ein.


----------



## vierlagig (17 April 2008)

mal was anderes, normalerweise wollen alle immer zwei lampen mt einem taster ansteuern ... anyway ...

hast du elektrotechnischen hintergrund, also weißt wie die wechselschaltung hardwaretechnisch funktioniert? die kann man ja auch mit tastern aufbauen, funktioniert dann über ein stromstoßrelais und wenn man dann noch eine zeit dran hängt kann man das ganze treppenhausschaltung nennen ... aber ich schweife ab ...

wenn es dir hardwaremäßig bekannt ist, dann sollteste dann nur noch wissen, wie man ein stromstoßrelais programmiert, wie man eine parallelschaltung und eine reihenschaltung  softwaremäßig umsetzt ...

fertig ist deine wechselschaltung - mit tastern


----------



## dresel (17 April 2008)

Stichwörter:

Für Lösung mit Schaltern: XOR (exklusiv-oder)

Für Lösung mit Tastern: Stromstoßschalter


----------



## marlob (17 April 2008)

SAFU schrieb:


> Hi ich bin ganz neu in der SPS(Programmierung) also eigentlich mein erstes Projekt
> 
> Ich Komme immoment nicht weiter, ich wollte eine Lampe mit 2 schaltern (Tastern) über SPS steuern also so wie eine Wechselschaltung von 2 Seiten ein- oder ausschalten.Leider Funzt das net so vielleicht kann mir einer weiter helfen
> 
> Danke im voraus


Auch wenn hier manche KOP nicht mögen, aber damit kannst du deinen vorher gezeichneten Schaltplan (mit Stromstossrelais) "fast" 1 zu 1 in die Steuerung kopieren. Einfach den Schaltplan 90 Grad drehen und als KOP eingeben


----------



## SAFU (17 April 2008)

Ja wie das funktioniert weis ich bin seit 12 Jahren Elektriker. Eigenlich geht es mehr um eine Alarmanlage um das Zu- und Abschalten der Anlage von 2 verschiedenen stellen, aber mit einem(2) Ausschalter (Schlüßelschalter) mir ist das prinzip nicht so ganz klar.

Mitschützen und Tastern wäre das eine kleine sache aber ich möchte es halt gerne mal mit SPS versuchen

I2 - I10 sind als Taster (Öffner) simuliert
I1 und I14 sind als Schalter simuliert


----------



## vierlagig (17 April 2008)

lori, bitte berichtige mich, wenn ich falsch liege ...

LOGO unterstützt doch die funktion stromstoßrelais! trigger wäre dann I1 oder I14 ...


----------



## marlob (17 April 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> lori, bitte berichtige mich, wenn ich falsch liege ...
> 
> LOGO unterstützt doch die funktion stromstoßrelais! trigger wäre dann I1 oder I14 ...


LOGO!-Funktion Stromstossrelais  für STEP 7 Micro/WIN


----------



## SAFU (17 April 2008)

Richtig gibts auch aber wie gesagt ich habe schon einiges hingebastelt aber irgendwie will das alles net so wie ich will

vielleicht hat ja jemand sowas schonmal gemacht.

Müsste ich das dann mit einem Stomstoßrel. machen und die Kontakte Parallel auflegen????


----------



## vierlagig (17 April 2008)

SAFU schrieb:


> Müsste ich das dann mit einem Stomstoßrel. machen und die Kontakte Parallel auflegen????



richtig ... und an Trg dran, fertig ...

oder du baust dir einen Binäruntersetzer


----------



## lorenz2512 (17 April 2008)

hallo,
@ safu: wenn es schalter sind nimm die xor funktion, sind es taster das stromstossrelais.
4l: richtig
marlob: microwin???


----------



## marlob (17 April 2008)

lorenz2512 schrieb:


> ...
> marlob: microwin???


Da stand LOGO-Funktion. Ich habe aber auch noch nie eine Logo oder eine 200er programmiert.

[EDIT]Ok, ich habe nicht richtig gelesen :-( [/EDIT]


----------



## s.leuschke (17 April 2008)

Ja bei 2 Taster schalten eine Lampe bleibt ja nur Parallelschaltung übrig.
Häng die 2 Eingänge einfach auf den Eingang vom Stromstossrelais und schon gehts.


----------



## marlob (17 April 2008)

Hier die richtige Funktion Stromstossrelais


----------



## vierlagig (17 April 2008)

ja, ich gebe zu, der binäruntersetzer ist wirklich zu groß


----------



## lorenz2512 (17 April 2008)

hallo,
so einen kleinen film gemacht, ist im anhang, entzippen und abspielen.


----------



## s.leuschke (17 April 2008)

Mache selbst viel mit Logo.
Halt unkompliziert.


----------



## vierlagig (17 April 2008)

der lori verteilt bundestrojaner *ROFL*


----------



## lorenz2512 (17 April 2008)

hallo,
@ 4l: der lori verteilt gleich kasperklatschen.


----------



## s.leuschke (17 April 2008)

Dachte eigentlich, dass Alarmanlagen schon fertige Kisten sind.


----------



## GLT (17 April 2008)

vorausgesetzt ich hab verstanden was Du willst

Die Taster parallel auf Stromstossschalter, den Schlüsselschalter (soll der als Generalverriegelung oder als weiterer Schalter dienen, als Alarmrücksetzer arbeiten,....) entweder UND-Verknüpft zum Ausgang oder per RS+UND in die Kette.

Deine so realisierte "Alarmanlage" wird jedoch keiner VDS-Prüfung standhalten.


----------



## nade (17 April 2008)

also ich bevorzuge abb. die alarmanalgen tun was


----------



## godi (17 April 2008)

lorenz2512 schrieb:


> hallo,
> so einen kleinen film gemacht, ist im anhang, entzippen und abspielen.



So fad ist mir nicht einmal nach 3Monaten Krankenstand das ich da gleich einen Film mache! 

Mit welchem :TOOL: nimmst du denn solche Videos auf?

godi


----------



## lorenz2512 (18 April 2008)

hallo,
@ godi: das :TOOL:  heisst snagit , ist super einfach, kannst sogar dazu noch quatschen, macht bildschirmphotos, auch von scrollenden bildern usw. ist echt genial.
der vorteil vom film ist: nicht jeder hat die logosoft zu hause installiert, so kann es sich jeder anschauen, und das erstellen des films ist ruckzuck gemacht.


----------

